#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Green tree pit viper???

## hillbilly

There I was enjoying another hillbilly weekend morning drinking beer, having a smoke and reading the paper. Suddenly the soi birds went crazy.

I went out to look and this is what I saw.



Now you can see how this disrupted my morning paper. The dog was barking, the birds were screeching, the daughter was whimpering, and luckily the wife was at the market.

hillybilly is in control.  :Smile: 

I had the the mindset to ask my daughter to record this moment using our high-speed Sony video  camera. Less than 15 seconds of recording her dad doing the Steve Irwin stunt she shut the camera off and went in the house.

Anyway, you can see the snake starting to swallow the juvenile bird.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Oh jeezus.

Are they poisonous?

----------


## hillbilly

Ok, now I start to think regardless of my save all species of the world,this bird is cooked...

Luckily, I had at the same time been watching the NGC...

----------


## hillbilly

> Oh jeezus.
> 
> Are they poisonous?


Hang on just a minute. :Smile:  Maybe yes, maybe no...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Maybe yes, maybe no...


I work under the assumption that they all are.
It's surprising how few I have ever seen in Thailand.

Saw a really long nasty looking one hanging from a tree in the work car p[ark once, really long.
i looked it up in a snake book.
there were 3 that looked very similar that lived in northern Thailand.
1 was poisonous, 2 weren't.
better to be safe I reckon.

----------


## blackgang

The sumbitch is dead ain't he?

----------


## hillbilly

Here is where the coconut shell began to sway just a bit.



As luck would have it, here comes my Issan helpers. As usual she speaks English 'a liitle bit' and does most of the work.




BTW, them big klong jars went for B500 a piece. They tried this idea of snaring the snake. Didn't work...

----------


## hillbilly

The Issan people quickly called the local enforcement.



Who says plastic is bad?

----------


## stroller

That thing looks just like a small version of the snake which has been killing our toddler chickens, haven't manage to catch it yet - might well be because I won't go too near.

----------


## hillbilly

Was the excitment worth it? I don't know...

SurvivalIQ Handbook: Survival Skills - Green tree pit viper description, habitat and picture - Poisonous snakes and lizards

----------


## hillbilly

I would like to add, that I live in a 'suburb' of Bkk. About 20-25 minutes by taxi to the nearest BTS... :Smile:

----------


## phunphin

A golden tree snake..harmless... but thai's treat all snakes as dangerous even old people who should know the difference.

They like palm trees, and are seldom found on the ground, lovely snake not aggressive at all.
pit vipers are nocturnial , unlikely to see one during the day .
I recommend "snakes and other reptiles of thailand" @300 baht... good reading and photos.

----------


## buad hai

The one in your photos looks a lot like one that I see around here a lot, mostly squashed in the street, although there was one in the garden a few weeks back. Rather than being pure green like the pit viper it has these sort of black stripes across the back.

I give 'em all a wide berth as I still don't really know what's what.

Great photos.

----------


## friscofrankie

> lovely snake not aggressive at all.


Tell that to the Bird  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> but thai's treat all snakes as dangerous


so do I.
we don't have them in wales.

----------


## hillbilly

> ... unlikely to see one during the day..


Please look at the times of my photos. Damn near noon...

Still don't know if the snake is dangerous or not...TIT!

----------


## Propagator

You do have snakes in Wales CMN

BBC - Wales - Adders

----------


## El Gibbon

Hilly
The pics aren't too clear, can you get better ones next time? maybe use the macro function, would help.  :Cool: 

There appears to be lateral stripes that are pretty defined in one of the photos. If that is the case it is more likely a Golden Tree snake, non-venemous. Or, possibly a Paradise Tree snake, same genus.

The key might be how did it kill the bird? If it was constricting it, it is most likely the golden/paradise variety as that is their method of assination.

E. G.

EDIT: although not poisonus, ALL snakes have filthy mouths and require a tetanus shot if bitten. The golden tree can be seen on my thread wrapped around one of the bamboo poles of the orchid structure. Beauties they are and not aggressive

----------


## blackgang

I figure just like the true naturalist, a dead snake is a safe snake.  Thai figure that way too.

cept I didn't think I would hurt that big python stretched across 2 traffic lanes awhile back, so I stopped and let him get out of the road.

----------


## phunphin

> Hilly
> The pics aren't too clear, can you get better ones next time? maybe use the macro function, would help. 
> 
> There appears to be lateral stripes that are pretty defined in one of the photos. If that is the case it is more likely a Golden Tree snake, non-venemous. Or, possibly a Paradise Tree snake, same genus.
> 
> The key might be how did it kill the bird? If it was constricting it, it is most likely the golden/paradise variety as that is their method of assination.
> 
> E. G.
> 
> EDIT: although not poisonus, ALL snakes have filthy mouths and require a tetanus shot if bitten. The golden tree can be seen on my thread wrapped around one of the bamboo poles of the orchid structure. Beauties they are and not aggressive


A golden tree snake..harmless... but thai's treat all snakes as dangerous even old people who should know the difference.
 
 They like palm trees, and are seldom found on the ground, lovely snake not aggressive at all.
pit vipers are nocturnial , unlikely to see one during the day .
I recommend "snakes and other reptiles of thailand" @300 baht... good reading and photos. _ 				Last edited by phunphin : Today at 07:41 PM. 				Reason: more info_  

Like i said....

----------


## sabang

I wonder if the morbid human fear of snakes somehow provides evidence for the Adam and Eve Serpent story?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Are they the cause of our lost Eden?
Or was Freud correct, and it's a potent phallic symbol? :Surprised: 

Bee's kill far more people you know.

sabang. Speaking up for Snake rights.

----------


## Little Chuchok

This Krait was sorted by the cat a wee while ago.Ants appear to like eating snake.

----------


## kingwilly

great stuff hillbilly.

----------


## friscofrankie

> I wonder if the morbid human fear of snakes somehow provides evidence for the Adam and Eve Serpent story? Are they the cause of our lost Eden?


I always thought it was the other way around.  I guess that wouldn;t explain the Buddhists even greater fear would it?  :Very Happy:

----------


## buad hai

The Banded Krait is definitely one to stay away from....

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> pit vipers are nocturnial , unlikely to see one during the day .


Yes, they typically hide in small crevices and coconut husks during the day.  :Smile: 




> The Banded Krait is definitely one to stay away from....


If you stay away from it you don't know where it goes or hides.   I'd say clobber it.

----------


## phunphin

> The Banded Krait is definitely one to stay away from....


we had one at the resort last year, i poked it with a mop ..it didn't budge..then he decides to slither off behind the bar..beautiful snake.

----------


## friscofrankie

If found in the wild I'd leave it the hell alone.  If found in or around my home? Think I'd go with WLL's approach.

----------


## phunphin

well, after watching dozens of programs on snakes, I know they will only  bite if cornered or they feel threatened.
The krait is one cool customer and i gave it plenty of respect.
Also it was a rather cool night and he was a big sluggish.

----------


## DrAndy

yep, like she said

Wales has snakes CMN, like he said

----------


## Whiteshiva

> EDIT: although not poisonus, ALL snakes have filthy mouths and require a tetanus shot if bitten.


I didn't even know that snakes could get tetanus...... :Cool:

----------


## El Gibbon

Good un... lol

Snakes poisonous

Snakes non-poisonous

For future reference folks.

Yep Phunpin you posted right in front of me.

E. G.

----------


## ota

my wifes dad tod me a child at his school had his father killed in the filed by a King Cobra and he helped collect $ for the funeral. This was a few years ago.   That said how much does land cost in your area?

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Good un... lol



this is one fcuker to stay away from.nasty little buggers.Responsible for many,many deaths in asia.

----------


## a. boozer

> Hilly
> The pics aren't too clear, can you get better ones next time? maybe use the macro function, would help.



Or be brave (unlike me), take the camera yourself and get a bit closer!



 :saythat: .................................. :Tounge In Cheek: .................................. :St George:

----------


## KevinCorr

Long green one was under our bungalow on Phi Phi. On the beams not on the ground. It went up into the wall. Fear. Don't know if it was morbit or not. Made sense though.

"...wonder if the morbid human fear of snakes somehow provides evidence..." of the fact that some snakes are deadly and others just hurt like a bitch when they bite  :Wink:

----------


## Curious George

> ...but thai's treat all snakes as dangerous even old people who should know the difference.


Sorry, but I can't agree with that.


BTW Hilly, Nice photo of the _Chrysopelea paradisi._

----------


## Curious George

> Still don't know if the snake is dangerous or not...TIT!


I just realized that your question was not adequately answered.

All 'Flying Snakes' (_Chrysopelea_) are mildly venomous, but are not considered dangerous to man. They have venom glands and grooved fangs in the rear of their jaw.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

*Another Hillbilly classic!* Thank you, HB.
I love snakes. That looks like a green tree snake, but can't really see. Phunphin, that banded krait is lovely -- I thought they slept all day and hunted at night. 
I used to go to the snake farm every month to see which snakes were what (pictures are good, but real live specimens are better for identifying later). 
Had many cobras in my yard, but the dogs barked them away. Also crashed through the jungle in my flipflops to take the dogs to the river everyday; never had snake probs.
I try not to kill anything; centipedes are the exception if they are in my house.
No snakehead jokes, please.

----------


## DrAndy

we have plenty of snakes on our little rice farm; they are beautiful to watch although can be scary if you nearly step on one

the farmers round there just kill them all, and generally eat them

----------


## phunphin

yeah..kraits are nocturnal, we happened to disturb one clearing some bamboo, he was well buried. 
All the other kraits i've seen at dusk or night time, cobra at all times of the day.
Nothing beats watching snakes in the wild, specially when you come from nz where we don't get em.
I took a group of tourists to some caves near our resort one time, outside we saw a bright green whipsnake and inside , not 1 but  2 cave snakes
they got some very got pic's, and went away happy campers.

Sorry, but I can't agree with that.


generally speaking,, point out a green snake with yellow.brown tail to a thai and he'll tell you its 
bad... 
both whip snakes and some pit vipers have brown/yellow tail ends.

----------


## Dougal

I heard an odd squeaking noise by the bak door last week and after looking around traced it to a smallfrog who was rapidly disappearing down the throat of this snake.

Rushed in to get the camera but by that time the forg was just a bulge in the snake's middle. Any idea what type of snake it is?

----------


## DrAndy

it's a cute one

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Maybe a small python, Dougal. If the ate the frog whole that is my guess.

----------


## a. boozer

> it's a cute one


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Personally I am bloody scared of the damned things!


 :St George:

----------


## Curious George

> Any idea what type of snake it is?


Since I didn't know, I called upon my Herpetologist friend (author of A Field Guide to the Snakes of South Vietnam) for an ID. He said there is no doubt that it is of the species _Rhabdophis_. It looks more like the _Rhabdophis tigrinus_ of Japan, but the two subspecies indigenous to Thailand are the _Rhabdophis chrysargos_ and the _Rhabdophis subminiatus_. My friend said he is 90% sure it is _Rhabdophis subminiatus_, even though the usually obvious red on the neck is not seen in Dougal's photo. There are so many variations to the color and pattern that the subspecies may be difficult to pin down.

_Rhabdophis subminiatus_ (Red-necked Keelback Snake)
Thai: ngoo lei sam

The average length is approximately 70 cm, but can attain 100+ cm.

_Rhabdophis subminiatus_ is an adaptable snake which is at home in the woods as well as in residential areas and gardens. It prefers life near to water. The snake is active during the day. Their food is made up of frogs, toads and fish. When threatened, it rears the forepart of the body & flattens its neck, showing bright red skin between scales. It usually is reluctant to bite unless seriously molested or restrained.

Like many water snakes (_Natricinae_), they have ungrooved enlarged rear fangs and have specialized defensive glands on their neck that contain steroidal toxins known as bufadienolides. It is hypothesized that _Rhabdophis subminiatus_ does not synthesize these defensive steroids but instead sequesters the toxins from its prey. It has been demonstrated that the cardiotonic steroids in the nuchal glands of _Rhabdophis subminiatus_ are obtained from dietary toads. This means that the potency of a toxic bite depends upon the geographic variation of available prey.

Some _Rhabdophis_ are made available for sale in the pet trade. It has been reported that a few deaths have occurred by people getting bitten. Sometimes the bite may be almost painless w/ minimal local swelling. Symptoms of envenomation may include local numbness, headache, nausea, & vomiting; in severe cases renal failure has caused human deaths.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Thanks, George. Great info. Never heard of this one before.

----------


## Dougal

Thank you very much CG.

----------


## sabang

Red-necked Keelback Snake- Yep, had a small one of those in my garden a few months back, and it had a red tinged neck. Maybe eighteen inches long. Unfortunatey killed by the cat. We live right next to water too.

----------


## hillbilly

I have several of these red-neck keelback snakes at my place upcountry. The one in the photo above looks like an adult. The juveniles are much more colorful.

----------


## phunphin

yep probably one of the most common snakes you'll see.
in fact today while out for a walk with the little fella, one crossed  our   path.
It is the only snake i have encountered that actually came after me when i disturbed  one. little bugger  to.

----------


## sunsetter

great post and pics, good running commentary

----------


## Happyman

> Red-necked Keelback Snake- Yep, had a small one of those in my garden a few months back, and it had a red tinged neck. Maybe eighteen inches long. Unfortunatey killed by the cat. We live right next to water too.


My neighbour zapped one with a big stick the other day! 

Have seen snakes all over the world and always as long as you give them space and don't piss them off they will go away .

The only aggressive territorial snake that will attack if you are on his patch is the mamba. Believe they are an idiginious African snake so should be ok in LOS!

One of our workers parked his bicycle near a mambas hole in Tanzania and the bastard came  out and bit the tyre !  

Venom is effective through skin contact as well so I had to buy him a new tyre and tube !!! ( slipped it by on expenses though  :Smile: )

----------


## Whiteshiva

> The only aggressive territorial snake that will attack if you are on his patch is the mamba. Believe they are an idiginious African snake so should be ok in LOS!


They are, but the Rat snake (very common in SE Asia) is very aggressive and will go towards you if it feels threatened. The can grow quite big, and can be very intimidating, but are in fact, harmless.

----------


## BugginOut

> There I was enjoying another hillbilly weekend morning drinking beer, having a smoke and reading the paper. Suddenly the soi birds went crazy.
> 
> I went out to look and this is what I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can see how this disrupted my morning paper. The dog was barking, the birds were screeching, the daughter was whimpering, and luckily the wife was at the market.
> 
> hillybilly is in control. 
> ...


Hey Hillbilly,

Is that thing actually coming out of the coconut? If so, I wonder how it got in?

----------


## hillbilly

It crawled in from the trees above.

----------

